# Lady



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I personally, really LOVE her.

I'm sure she's not THAT downhill. Her neck is a little thick. But her A$$ is absolutely phenomenal! LoL. I'm such a "butt person" when it comes to horses. She does look cow hocked, then again, many horses are. She may stand under herself a little bit in the front? Hard to tell if she does or if that was just a "candid" moment. It looks like she might toe in, in the front too. Again, could just be her stance for the picture?

I like her dam too, but she looks a little longer in the back. She also has a thicker neck.

They certainly don't miss meals do they? ;-)

How tall are they?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She's pretty. I like her, though her back looks kind of long on her stocky legs.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

CLaPorte432 said:


> I personally, really LOVE her.
> 
> I'm sure she's not THAT downhill. Her neck is a little thick. But her A$$ is absolutely phenomenal! LoL. I'm such a "butt person" when it comes to horses. She does look cow hocked, then again, many horses are. She may stand under herself a little bit in the front? Hard to tell if she does or if that was just a "candid" moment. It looks like she might toe in, in the front too. Again, could just be her stance for the picture?
> 
> ...


It was evening, the deer come out, she is very curious (you can probably tell), and she was more interested in the deer than standing for pictures.
But yes, she is a little downhill, but not as much as the first pic on a slope makes it look. That's probably why she looks like she is standing under herself, too.
Yes, they both have very thick necks and very large jaws, too. We need to add a hole on most large horse halters to get them around that wide head ;-)
She doesn't toe in on the front, but is a little cow hocked as you say (her dam a lot less).
Lady is slightly taller than her dam..close to 14.3hh.

...and you're right...they don't miss any meals ;-) I'll tell you one thing, though, when you want to gallop, those big legs can really go....


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

Her necks too short for my liking and way to thick (that thickness isn't conformation and you can sweat that all away!)
Looks like she toes in at the front (especially 1 of the feet) and out with the backs, She is defiantly muscular, though she doesn't have the classic 'apple' bum, it's kind of just flat! But either way I really like her!!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Flat bum? LoL. If those ladies have a flat bum, then I don't even know what my horse's butts are. Nonexistent? HaHaHa.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Flat bum? LoL. If those ladies have a flat bum, then I don't even know what my horse's butts are. Nonexistent? HaHaHa.


I've noticed that (at least to me) it appears harder to see the muscle definition of white horses on photos. In any case, here's a picture of Mandy where you can see for sure what a big butt she has.


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

Ic an see the chestnuts apple bum, it's hard to see if the white does have one


----------

